# What a Life!



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2017)

My dog was bothered by the humidity and heat but I wasn't so I put the AC on for her.  What do you do for your pets because they are special to you?:love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 19, 2017)

Anything and everything  I can.  I love him and he loves me.  We're pals.

There are so many things I can do for him that he can't do himself and he knows it,
so, he comes to me when he needs something.  I keep telling him that he's the best doggie in the
whole wide world and when he wags his tail, that makes ME happy.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 19, 2017)

Our neighbors have a sweet little beagle who hangs out at our place when they go to work for the day.  In this heat, she is panting and breathing hard...so I put her in the basement garage with a pan of fresh water, and check on her every couple of hours, and let her out for a couple of minutes to take a "potty" break.  She takes some good naps in our 72 degree basement, and is a joy to have around...I hate to see dogs suffer in the heat.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 19, 2017)

What *don't *we do for our dog?  Sparky gets a dab of whipped cream on his dinner.  When I tell my wife she spoils him she says that's what they're for.

Don


----------



## Temperance (Jul 19, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Anything and everything  I can.  I love him and he loves me.  We're pals.
> 
> There are so many things I can do for him that he can't do himself and he knows it,
> so, he comes to me when he needs something.  I keep telling him that he's the best doggie in the
> whole wide world and when he wags his tail, that makes ME happy.



So very sweet, Falcon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2017)

I share my bed with my dog and cat, feed them good food, give them lots of hugs and kisses every day and tell them both how much I love them.  I pretty much think of their comfort and happiness before mine, that's why some nights they sleep like logs and I sleep at weird angles waking up with a crick in my neck.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 22, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Anything and everything  I can.  I love him and he loves me.  We're pals.
> 
> There are so many things I can do for him that he can't do himself and he knows it,
> so, he comes to me when he needs something.  I keep telling him that he's the best doggie in the
> whole wide world and when he wags his tail, that makes ME happy.


I am the same way Falcon, I do everything for my Suzy that she can't do for herself.  



Don M. said:


> Our neighbors have a sweet little beagle who hangs out at our place when they go to work for the day.  In this heat, she is panting and breathing hard...so I put her in the basement garage with a pan of fresh water, and check on her every couple of hours, and let her out for a couple of minutes to take a "potty" break.  She takes some good naps in our 72 degree basement, and is a joy to have around...I hate to see dogs suffer in the heat.


So sweet of you!



Grampa Don said:


> What *don't *we do for our dog?  Sparky gets a dab of whipped cream on his dinner.  When I tell my wife she spoils him she says that's what they're for.
> 
> Don



I know what you mean.  Suzy always gets a little bit of my dinner.  She looks at me like "you ARE going to give me some of that!"  lol



SeaBreeze said:


> I share my bed with my dog and cat, feed them good food, give them lots of hugs and kisses every day and tell them both how much I love them.  I pretty much think of their comfort and happiness before mine, that's why some nights they sleep like logs and I sleep at weird angles waking up with a crick in my neck.


My dog jumps in my bed in the morning and sometimes at night, too.  Cut picture!


----------

